# Doggy Ramps



## SnowsGibson (Jul 2, 2009)

I am in the market for a ramp to help my 10yo chocolate in and out of the truck. Do any of you have a favorite brand/type?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

...and are there kinds that fold up compactly for storage in car/boat/plane?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We bought this for our boys to get into the back of our truck, it does a nice job and not too heavy. We got it at Petco last year, the store manager matched the internet price for us too 











Solvit Deluxe XL Telescoping Pet Ramp 
20"W X 4"H - Adjustable From 47"-89"Length 
SKU: 1247921  


Internet Price: $169.99
Internet Sale: $149.99
Sale Ends: 7/10/2009

 Free Shipping!


























Great for use with 4x4 pickups
Weighing in at 18 lbs., it still supports over 300 lbs. with no bending
Compact, making it easier to use and store
Perfect for all pets that need assistance reaching high places


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's the same one we just got...it's very nice.
The only problem? The girls will walk up the ramp (after much training and coaxing) but I can't get them to walk down...still working a bit each night on that one...


----------

